# buying a JD 7610



## bmorast (Jan 29, 2015)

I am looking at buying a 7610 with 4700 hours. The tractor looks to be in good condition but I seem to remember reading something about the 7600 and 7700 series having some real problems. My other tractors are a 4630 and a 4430 so I don't know much about "newer" tractors. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk bmorast, what tranny does it have.....my buddy has a 7610, been a good tractor....power quad was rebuilt at about 7k tractor has 10k on it now....mfwd?


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

General consensus here is the guys like the power quads instead of the power shifts in those tractors. When I was working at deere I billed out 25K worth of work on a 7700 that looked to have been in decent shape. Looks can be very deceiving.

Trey


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Is it front wheel assist or 2wd?

Trey


----------



## bmorast (Jan 29, 2015)

It has a power shift transmission and it is 2wd.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I seem to recall years ago an issue with 7000 series jumping out of park on a few tractors. Don't think it applied to the "10" series. Our 7810 was a solid tractor, although our 4450 would outwork it any day of the week.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I would recommend driving yourself and see how it shifts both hot and cold. That power shift can be jerky, especially in the 7600. Easy to drive tractor, only thing is the shift modulation. Seems some are better than others, most are able to be recalibrated to smooth out.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Pretty sure the 7610 is related to the other 10 series models with the issue of wearing the coupler and splines out on the shaft coming out of the front of the transmission. But I could be wrong on that.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

In my neck of the woods, 10 series Deere's are pretty highly regarded. All the good technology without too much computerization or emissions crap. A shade-tree mechanic can still fix most issues without having to use a laptop.

The PowerQuad transmission is typically more durable than the PowerShift, but a Powershift that is well-maintained and not abused should still last 5000+ hrs (and gotta love that 25mph road gear that the PowerQuad lacks). Would definitely drive it some and make sure that its still in pretty functional condition, because with 4700hrs its starting to get to be that time....

aawhite, that's gotta be one hell of a good 4450. Granted, I've never been around a 7810 that wasn't MFWD and that does make all the difference.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

both were mfwd. the 4450 was turned up to 165 hp. pulling a pair of 3pt mounted field cultivators, i think they were 25 ft. might have been bigger, the 4450 would walk all over that 7810.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have a 7510 bought new 14 years ago . Has a loader and Power Quad and FWD with road gear . Would recommend...... but don't have any experience with power shift or 2wd


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Here it is on the job . Gets used everyday for feeding.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Man what a nice, tough lookin tractor.
Someday I'll be there.
Buying a tractor, any tractor is a great day, but bringing home a Deere is a special day.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

endrow said:


> Here it is on the job . Gets used everyday for feeding.


I have one too. Gotta love um!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Took a couple pics in Nov.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Now that's two nice pics of somethng that I don't get to see, Deere's at work n the snow.....that green has a nice contrast to the snow and all.......


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

aawhite said:


> I seem to recall years ago an issue with 7000 series jumping out of park on a few tractors. Don't think it applied to the "10" series. Our 7810 was a solid tractor, although our 4450 would outwork it any day of the week.


They had a product improvement on the park on those. It was a factory issue and basically the roll pin in the assembly was not correct. Deere sent out kits and they should have all been fixed. The only other thing I remember is the shift quadrant, that was a deere fix too. Pull it on a slope or ditch and put it in park. If it jumps out, it needs more attention. If it has been on a haybuster or something that used the pto a lot, be sure to check it out good. Look at the Hydraulic oil, if it is a little dark, I'd suspect something internal. With new oil it was hard to see where the level was at on the site glass.

Good luck


----------

